# Tank size ok???



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have three coryadoris catfish and want to purchase another to put in my 10g tank. Is it okay if I do this or is this not enough space for all of them? 

And about breeding them...I know nothing but I think I have 2 girls and a boy right now. So maybe I should be ready...any tips?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What kind of cory? and what other fish are in the tank?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cory is like...leapord colored. Haha I don't know what kind. But umm...I also have 1 female betta and 1 snail. And its a 10g tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its ok to add another cory. I think cories need to be a couple years old to breed, so you have time.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I added another! And he is sooooooooooo tiny. Hahahaha. K thanks!


----------

